# Letsbuy.com now integrated with Flipkart.com



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

Letsbuy.com


> Dear Visitor,
> Thank you for your valuable patronage to letsbuy.com. In order to further improve your shopping experience, we have integrated our operations with the largest player in the category – FLIPKART.COM. We are redirecting all our visitors to Flipkart.com where you can avail the same exciting offers on the entire range of products.
> For our existing customers, your order history and status remains secure with us. You can get all details about your existing orders by dialing : 0124 4901234 (from 8 AM to 9 PM )
> We once again thank you for your continued patronage and look forward to providing even better shopping experience, now through Flipkart.
> ...


----------



## rajnusker (May 29, 2012)

Hahahaha!

Edit: Now we can have better service  I want to see Patriot pendrives on Flipkart


----------



## kapilove77 (May 29, 2012)

wow nice one.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2012)

it wasnt a rumor


----------



## Mario (May 29, 2012)

Definitely wasnt a rumor! Had read about it in the newspaper sometime back!

At that time, it seemed to be a good idea! But cant say the same thing now - what with Flipkart increasing prices across products!

Why, just this morning HTC Explorer was around 8.5K at Letsbuy and 9K at Flipkart..Obviously, now the Letsbuy price is history! I am sure this goes for many other products that probably were somewhat cheaper at Letsbuy.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2012)

This is called monopoly, everything flipkart sells is overpriced, and I mean waaay overpriced, sad to lose another player.


----------



## Mario (May 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> This is called monopoly, everything flipkart sells is overpriced, and I mean waaay overpriced, sad to lose another player.



You are right! Seems to me they increase a product's price the moment it sells a piece. I am even afraid to wishlist a product lest they increase price due to that. 

Hope, HS18 or some other new player can bring some competition to the field. Tradus seems to have some cheap prices but too many negative reviews (it seems like their primary business is selling to large corporates and doing *bulk* business rather than "chillar" )


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2012)

Mario said:


> You are right! Seems to me they increase a product's price the moment it sells a piece. I am even afraid to wishlist a product lest they increase price due to that.
> 
> Hope, HS18 or some other new player can bring some competition to the field. Tradus seems to have some cheap prices but too many negative reviews (it seems like their primary business is selling to large corporates and doing *bulk* business rather than "chillar" )


Yeah, I bought verbatim DVDs for 588/-, next day price became 640/-


----------



## Mario (May 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, I bought verbatim DVDs for 588/-, next day price became 640/-



Holy cow! I didnt expect a validation of that theory that fast


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2012)

let's see how this goes, letsbuy prices were definitely better


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2012)

I think price will be increased.
Online shopping no fun without any coupon.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2012)

Saw this coming


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

Letsbuy shipped me the wrong monitor model and I'm waiting for a replacement/refund. Seems like its all over.


----------



## Empirial (May 29, 2012)

As far as the pricing of Mobiles are concerned, Saholic rocks!!!


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

Flipkart also rocks. Just ordered a logitech g500 for 1.1k. Crazy flipkart deal


----------



## robbinghood (May 29, 2012)

Flipkart is expensive but the service and products are good quality!


----------



## eagle06 (May 29, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Flipkart also rocks. Just ordered a logitech g500 for 1.1k. Crazy flipkart deal


^ its out of stock now..it is 3k+ on ebay.


----------



## masterkd (May 29, 2012)

great..now flipkart products will have insane price!!


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

eagle06 said:


> ^ its out of stock now..it is 3k+ on ebay.



yes. It was 3k even on flipkart. They were also selling gtx570 dc2 for 2.5k!


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

I have already stopped get books from Flipkart.
They used to be cheapest a year back, now Infibeam and others have much better prices and their service is not bad either.



saikiasunny said:


> yes. It was 3k even on flipkart. They were also selling gtx570 dc2 for 2.5k!


LOL! It was a typo.
They cancelled all the orders who had ordered it at that price


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2012)

Faun said:


> it wasnt a rumor


Sachin Bansal had confirmed the news back then itself.


___


*Letsbuy – Bought! Now What?*


----------



## desiJATT (May 29, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Flipkart also rocks. Just ordered a logitech g500 for 1.1k. Crazy flipkart deal



I too ordered the Logitech G500 for 1096 rupees  Plus, as I was already buying a mouse, I got an excuse to order the Goliathus too!  Seems like we got lucky


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2012)

Rest in peace Letsbuy  

This discount coupon that helped the consumer at the same time they also ruined the profit of the seller. Ultimately its loss for the community as the other seller would use monopoly in the market.  :-/

I ordered the G500 mouse too at 1K. I think they will cancel my order.


----------



## fz8975 (May 29, 2012)

Are PC games overpriced on flipkart ?


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2012)

I dont think so


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 29, 2012)

Only one thing Rip letsbuy


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2012)

missed the G500 deal


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, I bought verbatim DVDs for 588/-, next day price became 640/-



Yeah! I am a potential victim of their increase in price. 



RiGOD said:


> Letsbuy shipped me the wrong monitor model and I'm waiting for a replacement/refund. Seems like its all over.



Make a complaint in Consumer forum.


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Letsbuy shipped me the wrong monitor model and I'm waiting for a replacement/refund. Seems like its all over.


Ask flipkart for replacement.


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

@RiGOD :


> For our existing customers, your order history and status remains secure with us. You can get all details about your existing orders by dialing : *0124 4901234* (from 8 AM to 9 PM )


Call that number and query them.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2012)

I already have a G500, so deal no use, flipkart, give me Dennon AD1100 for 5k


----------



## mad1231moody (May 29, 2012)

Well, flipkart has become the de-facto online shopping place for many of us. The simplicity and ease of flipkart is unbeatable. Not to mention the aggresive promotions they have been doing in the media off late.

I hope that there will be a strong competitor to flipkart in the near future. Monopoly is a No-No.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2012)

RIP Letsbuy


----------



## Ricky (May 29, 2012)

Ahem Ahem, as per my view only Letsbuy was serious competitor but FlipKart ate it


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

Hey i have a ques, how much time does fk take ship the product after placing the order. I ordered a product at 11 pm.


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

^If you haven't noticed Flipkart mentions the approximate number of *business days* it will take to ship the product.
Like in this its 2-4 business days -> *i.imgur.com/2ZmQG.jpg

Also Flipkart will soon send you your Tracking ID to your email-ID from where you can know what is current status of your order.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> ^If you haven't noticed Flipkart mentions the approximate number of *business days* it will take to ship the product.
> Like in this its 2-4 business days -> *i.imgur.com/2ZmQG.jpg
> 
> Also Flipkart will soon send you your Tracking ID to your email-ID from where you can know what is current status of your order.



sorry asked wrong question 
actually my ques was how much time does take to send the tracking no.


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

^Generally they send you the tracking ID within 48 hours.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2012)

^ Some people bought a logitech G500 for 1k, while its actual price is 3k+, so they seem a bit worried whether they will get it not 

That's why the hurry.


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

^Hehehe...
@saikiasunny : So you too have ordered G500 at 1k?
What's so special about that mice anyway?


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> ^Hehehe...
> @saikiasunny : So you too have ordered G500 at 1k?
> What's so special about that mice anyway?



This mouse has special weapon to kill a cat


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> ^Hehehe...
> @saikiasunny : So you too have ordered G500 at 1k?
> What's so special about that mice anyway?


No one can click it once.


----------



## blademast3r (May 29, 2012)

A good company (letsbuy) bites the dust. Flipkart is too much hype. Despite all efforts they still have the SLOWEST shipping out of ANY online shopping portal in India. And i live in bangalore. Not some remote area


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2012)

Bad luck for me 
*i.imgur.com/tMY22.jpg


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2012)

blademast3r said:


> A good company (letsbuy) bites the dust. Flipkart is too much hype. Despite all efforts they still have the SLOWEST shipping out of ANY online shopping portal in India. And i live in bangalore. Not some remote area



Come Again!?  Slowest? dafaq?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 29, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> ^Hehehe...
> @saikiasunny : So you too have ordered G500 at 1k?
> What's so special about that mice anyway?



actually my mouse is starting to show problems (its a 3.5yr acer one). And was looking for budget gaming mouse! So you can understand 
bad luck they have cancelled it


----------



## Terabyte (May 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> No one can click it once.




Better luck next time both Tenida and saikiasunny


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Bad luck for me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Fun's over. 



blademast3r said:


> A good company (letsbuy) bites the dust. Flipkart is too much hype. Despite all efforts they still have the SLOWEST shipping out of ANY online shopping portal in India. And i live in bangalore. Not some remote area



If 4-5 days at max can be classified as slowest delivery time, then what about HS18?


----------



## blademast3r (May 29, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Come Again!?  Slowest? dafaq?



Yes. I am surprised people havent made a big deal about this yet. Books are shipped fast. I agree. But electronic items take a long time. And here is why.

When you place an order from 1-2 days the status is "processing". I would love to know what exactly they "process" during this period. The funny thing is the actual shipping itself is really fast. So whatever they do AFTER "processing" is good. Their self shipping is extremely reliable and quick. This processing cycle is what makes the shipping take 4-5 days on average. While actual shipping is maybe 1-2 days. 

I have seen some individual stored on ebay ship next day. Also nextworld.in is one service where I always receive something a day after it is shipped (From delhi to Blore in most cases). So if flipkart truly wants to emulate what amazon does in the US (offerring even same day shipping) They still have a long way to go.

Again, I really like the site. I want them to improve this "processing" cycle.



d6bmg said:


> Fun's over.
> 
> 
> 
> If 4-5 days at max can be classified as slowest delivery time, then what about HS18?



You've missed the point here. 4-5 days IS really slow for a company of Flipkarts stature. Guys like HS18 etc are JUNK. And if Flipkart really even thinks about comparing themselves to these cheap sites then I'm afraid they have already lost. IMO they are the only ones who can come close to offering "same day delivery" promise and they should gun for that.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

Delivery time used to be ~2-3 days at max only 1 month ago. But my last two orders took ~6 days to arrive. Monopoly dude, monopoly!


----------



## Soumik (May 30, 2012)

This is simply monopolization... if there is such a word!!!
Letsbuy.. to me was awesome. I ordered from them 8-9 times and each time i got my tracking id within 24hrs-36hrs (for 2-4 day delivery items) each and every time. The delivery and service offered by Letsbuy was very good. A friend of my used to buy books from flipkart... and their service was equally good. But as blademast3r said, they delivered his camera way after the promised delivery time. So, our equation was simple... books from flipkart, anything else, from Letsbuy.
Also, though i never tried this with Flipkart, Letsbuy's customer care seemed very good on phone even after 1am.. when i ordered something once at that time. 

Even 2 weeks back i was ordering pendrive for my friends, and most of them were around 50-100INR more in Flipkart than in Letsbuy. Dont be fooled by all those media attention... its just an indication that they have pretty much got the monopoly and gonna raise the price of making adds by increasing cost of all their products.

In short... i will miss Letsbuy. They introduced me to online shopiing. 
May you rest in peace in your after life.

Simple example of the monopoly :
Transcend Jet Flash 600 16GB Pen Drive | Pendrive | Flipkart.com

I got the smae pendrive from Letsbuy 2 weeks back for 699INR, and it was 750INR at Flipkart. 
After Letsbuy is gone.. same pendrive is priced 1006INR ar Flipkart. F this Sh*t. Am boycotting it as of now!!!


----------



## dfcols71 (May 30, 2012)

unbelievable deals never workout on flipkart me too got my mouse order G500 cancelled,now have to wait 5-7 days to receive my money,this why i prefer buying from delta,primeabgb,hardwire,their price fluctuation isnt as drastic as flipkart,plus the prices on their sites are more or less correct & they deliver equally good products @ better prices and good packaging


----------



## Terabyte (May 30, 2012)

So should we start looking at some other options?
Please do share some other online shops that you guys use and for what product category!
Thanks!


----------



## saikiasunny (May 30, 2012)

I know most of the products are overpriced. But sometimes they provide really good prices. For eg cm 690 2 advance costs 5.5k on flipkart. But the same costs 6.3k on other sites and shipping costs extra! And don't forget the COD option. Many newcomers are attracted to it, and thats the reason for its popularity. Though most of the products are overpriced!


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 30, 2012)

I did place an order for canon Laserjet which was cancelled after 7 days. Had to wait for 7 days to get the status....

Flipkart is definitely loosing its reputation......


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2012)

Soumik said:


> This is simply monopolization... if there is such a word!!!
> I got the smae pendrive from Letsbuy 2 weeks back for 699INR, and it was 750INR at Flipkart.
> After Letsbuy is gone.. same pendrive is priced 1006INR ar Flipkart. F this Sh*t. Am boycotting it as of now!!!



That is nothing, Panasonic Lumix FZ150 was priced at 22.5K on Letsbuy with a free 8GB card in addition to 4GB bundled card, where as Flipkart was selling the same for 24.5K without the 8GB card.



Shankar9822 said:


> I did place an order for canon Laserjet which was cancelled after 7 days. Had to wait for 7 days to get the status....
> 
> Flipkart is definitely loosing its reputation......



Been hearing that a lot these days. Not to mention the pricing errors


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 30, 2012)

Iam not very frequently buying from flipkart ....

For computers ..Nehru Place local market is best 
and for book either Homeshop 18 (almost less than 20% compared to flipkart) , HS18 service is fine ..or ebay for other things

flipkart not very much frequent buying ,but I must say service is very good


----------



## ico (May 30, 2012)

well, because I'm based in Delhi-NCR - I have always prefered giving my money to *BookAdda.com* (books) and *Nextworld.in* (games). Both of them are very quick. Nextworld.in will deliver me on the same day itself if I order in morning. 

We need more competitors imo.


----------



## devilsalive (May 30, 2012)

This had to happen, Flipkart and Infibeam (Two major Indian online player) had to be ahead of the race, till amazon comes full fledged in the market.
In the near future, we will see more merger and acquisition in the world of online retail as, no small Online retail shop would be able to keep their prices low  compared to giants like amazon(Junglee in India)

But closing down sites like this, i dont think it is a good move....
Flipkart may well lose some valuable letsbuy patron.
Instead they should have kept different portals, but could have combined the operations (Logistics, warehousing etc)


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2012)

Everyone go to ebay, 98% sellers will sell you an elephant if you want, they stock everything at best prices.


----------



## Tenida (May 30, 2012)

Overpriced at Flipkart 

*i.imgur.com/q7Djp.png
Micromax M2: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com

*i.imgur.com/EuUcl.png
Micromax M2 Price India, Micromax M2 Review & Features, Buy Micromax Mobiles - Infibeam.com


----------



## Charley (May 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> Everyone go to ebay, 98% sellers will sell you an elephant if you want, they stock everything at best prices.



Most of the sellers products don't last at all.


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

Most of the sellers in Ebay will sell you a 500 bucks stuff for 5k


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Most of the sellers in Ebay will sell you a 500 bucks stuff for 5k


O really? Just bought this for a friend from ebay:
RAZER GOLIATHUS FRAGGED OMEGA SMALL MOUSE PAD (SPEED) | eBay

Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega Mouse Pad Control | Mousepad | Flipkart.com

That's over 100/- less.

Its flipkart that charges out of this world amounts. If you see something cheap in flipkart, then just wait few days, as soon as a few units are sold, flipkart increases the price to obscene amounts, like the verbatim dvds I bought, 588/- per 50 pack, next day they set the price to 640/- per 50 pack.



Charley said:


> Most of the sellers products don't last at all.


Its not ebay's fault if you buy cheap china maal, I'm talking about branded stuff only, they last as long as they should regardless of whether you buy from flipkart, local shop etc.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

One more example Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti G.One Signature Edition 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

Been observing this product since a week, it was 13.5k initially, then it increased to 14.4K after a day or two and yesterday when I checked itm it is 15.2K now


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 31, 2012)

I'm thinking to start my own e-commerce business. 



serpent16 said:


> Most of the sellers in Ebay will sell you a 500 bucks stuff for 5k



That can only happen with you. In my experience, ebay (sellers) shipped all my shipments half the time what FK takes. (with of course better pricing)

Logitech Z623 is *10270 INR*   A complete loot! Its 8k on other sites.


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Most of the sellers in Ebay will sell you a 500 bucks stuff for 5k



Umm nope. They sometime are the best .


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 31, 2012)

shippping depends on individual sellers on ebay... generally they ship faster than flipkart...


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guys for the inputs.

I just checked Saholic.com. Obviously a lot of forum members have already bought stuff from there. But what I noticed is there claim of "*Free next day delivery to most locations*".
That is just amazing IMO.


----------



## far (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh well.. used to be a regular customer...since Flipkart used to have best prices online.. but now they are getting really expensive..but still their delivery is fast and accurate..we are going to pay huge price for this.. not fair..
I wishlisted a Hp laptop which was for 46k then in a couple of days after it was 46.5k then a week later it is now 47.7 k ...dear God !! .. When the prices in stores are still cheaper with the same laptop bag offer.. why would i buy from Flipkart... 
Guess Flipkart is getting greedy ...


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

fk changes its price according to dollar value which fluctuates every now and then.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Ahem Ahem, as per my view only Letsbuy was serious competitor but FlipKart ate it



No it was not.

Letsbuy made a loss on every item they sold. Hence it got sold for only 125cr.


----------



## Shankar9822 (Jun 2, 2012)

dingdong said:


> fk changes its price according to dollar value which fluctuates every now and then.



Yes, true...
Price Variation is way too high and also % of the cancellation of orders is raising due to the fluctuation with the prices.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 2, 2012)

hmm one question... what happened to the letsbuy's inventory stock?
Last i knew... they had an excellent collection of MSI Gaming Laptops. I cant seem to find MSI on any online store anymore. Where did their stock go? My friend is in need of a gaming laptop.. and really they were the most reasonable game oriented laptops available in India...


----------



## ofabhishek (Jun 2, 2012)

im satisfied with ebay for most of my purchasing needs...
will surely miss letsbuy's coupon


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2012)

How can I forgot 9k discount I got on my laptop purchase...RIP letsbuy


----------



## theredcommando (Jun 2, 2012)

ebay is distributed, whereas fk is centralized. ebay is not very attractive because of incorrect listings/inaccurate descriptions/unknown sellers etc. For higher priced items this becomes even more disappointing.
Authenticity is difficult to ensure just looking at the listing(I got a cheap replica of creative ep630{which was refunded of course}).

I have good experience with ebay though. Cordless worth rs 5k was incorrectly listed and hence I had to submit it back after the delivery. This was sorted out quickly and whats more, after submitting the shipping charge receipt by email, they even issued a refund for shipping charges!

Online shopping is the only option in some cases and thus it helps even if its overpriced and monopolized.
For normal items, however online should be cheaper as better optimization practices could be adopted there.

Agree that Flipkart is overpriced, incorrect(had to cancel order because its out of stock suddenly ) but there is no good alternative as of now, sadly... (I am yet to find any other site which has items not listed on flipkart, barring a few)

We need an amazon like which has everything and is reliable and is cheaper.


----------



## Professor X (Jun 2, 2012)

Still no apple products except ipods in flipkart.com, letsbuy use to sale apple products.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> How can I forgot 9k discount I got on my laptop purchase...RIP letsbuy



me too got a 9k discount(well almost) on my dv6.
R.I.P Letsbuy


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2012)

The primary reason why people buy stuff online is that they get stuff cheaper than local market without bargaining. Now if Flipkart is going to continue with this kind of pricing, it's certainly gonna lose customers.


----------



## funskar (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought ps3 320gb wid move bundle last november for 16k after applying 2k dscnt coupon .
R.I.P Letsbuy


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 5, 2012)

Letsbuy Rocked..
And i saw that some Products which were available on letbuy are not available on flipkart..
And if theya , they are high-priced..


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 7, 2012)

KDroid said:


> The primary reason why people buy stuff online is that they get stuff cheaper than local market without bargaining. Now if Flipkart is going to continue with this kind of pricing, it's certainly gonna lose customers.



It has lost some. I used to be a frequent buyer at Flipkart, owing primarily to its super fast and secure delivery and secondly due to it's price. But, I've seen a few astonishing things recently. A collegue bought a Toshiba 24" LED TV from Flipkart at around 15750 or so on a sunday, and just when he told us about his purchase, when we visited the site for that TV it was 16499 (the current price). I have many of such experiences, the recent one with my brother (just over a month back) who decided to purchase the Dell Sports Backpack, followed it for quite sometime following it at Rs 575, when the same collegue (discussed above) purchased it at Rs. 575, just about three months back is now priced at Rs 810. Furiously he shot a mail at the Flipkart Customer Care and the reply came that there are various factors which determine the prices of products.
If you read all the reviews for a particular product, you'll come to know that the prices change very ridiculously. Such a volatile selling prices are expected for platforms like Ebay, but not for a site like Flipkart.
To me, it seems like after every purchase, they have a habit of increasing the prices.



pranavgautam67 said:


> Letsbuy Rocked..
> And i saw that some Products which were available on letbuy are not available on flipkart..
> And if theya , they are high-priced..



To me, it (LetsBuy) never rocked. I placed an order on their website for a Targus Backpack, and got a 2-3 days order completion time period, and on the third day, I got a mail telling me:

"We regret to inform you that your order ID LSB-989215 placed by you will be delayed due to some uncontrollable circumstances.

We deeply regret the delay in delivery of the product but we assure you that we are trying all possible means to deliver this product at the earliest to you.

We will keep you informed as & when your order is ready to be dispatched."

When I googled around, I found out many such complaints on sites such as mouthshut.com, with the same content just with the order id changed.
What is an uncontrollable circumstance BTW? it's just a gimmick so that you feel that they were facing difficulties completing your particular order. But in reality, it's their habit to delay an order which is not in their stocks.
Angrily, I fired a mail at their customer care demanding the date of fulfilment of my order, but never got a response for them, not even an acknowledgement. I called up their customer care, the guy shabbily responded to my query, telling me that the product partner was not able to deliver the product within the specified time. Then what's *In Stocks*? On the question of expected date of completion of my order he acted as if I had asked for one of his kidneys, declining to give even a time period if not the exact date. This made me so much disappointed that I had to cancel the order and decided to never go to letsbuy, even if it's giving for free.
The worst part of all this was that there was no customer care in this whole scenario. All I got was automated replies with blank promises.
*The topping over the cake: I got a mail asking me to review my recent purchases. WTF? WHICH PURCHASES?*


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 8, 2012)

I have bough a huge no. of things from letsbuy and got very good deals.
I miss those days.....

And the service and everything of letsbuy seriously rocked....


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2012)

Flipkart has done enough for customers. Price products for cheap and create a hugely positive mindshare.

Now it's time to increase margins and put money in the bank.

Closing this thread. Nothing to discuss now btw.


----------

